# Rear Cameras work great



## Luvtordrive (7 mo ago)

I’ve had my MYP for about a month and am still getting comfortable with the various camera views. Last night, I was backing out of a driveway at a home in a dark wooded area of Maryland. It was raining and there were other cars parked along side me. Using the cameras and the bumper distance alerts I was able to confidently back out without any issues. I was amazed how illuminating the main rear camera was in the pitch black night! 
Maybe not a feature needed often but was a great help this time.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tesla's camera system was designed for automated use - using it for other purposes (such as a back up camera and dashcam) are secondary benefits. Because of the original designed use, they are calibrated to provide good contrast in various lighting conditions, including very low light.

That also means that people will often complain about the colors looking "washed out" or just wrong in many circumstances. Red cars often look orange in dashcam recordings. Tesla has tweaked the display of the rear view camera to be closer to what humans would like to see, but the side view cameras (which you can turn on while watching the rear view) still seem to show the original, washed-out colors. But I'll take the washed-out look in exchange for the better contrast in most lighting conditions.


----------



## davefromoregon (3 mo ago)

Just a note from my experience, you need to not let your car get dirty so your cameras continue to work properly. our phantom breaking problem went away after we washed the car.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

davefromoregon said:


> our phanTom breaking problem went away after we washed the car.


 Interesting in your case but that is not the cause of PB. 

IOW your PB will be back.


----------



## davefromoregon (3 mo ago)

Klaus-rf said:


> Interesting in your case but that is not the cause of PB.
> 
> IOW your PB will be back.


I agree that if that is the cause, PB will definitely return. I called to tell tesla to tell them about it. The representative I spoke with confirmed that dirty sensors was a cause of PB that can be fixed by washing the car. However, we were on a long road trip. While driving across western Canada, the problem was occurring every 15-20 minutes. We ran it through the car wash and the problem disappeared.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

In my experience, if I have engaged the FSD, the "system" will run the wipers & washers (on a perfectly clean car!) every few minutes while still exhibiting the PB. The "self-cleaning" of the front cameras (windscreen) doesn't help.


----------

